# I'm a Bad, Bad, Mom



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't believe I forgot that today is/was all 3 of my dogs Birthday's They turned 4 and I didn't do anything special for them.....Maybe tomorrow I'll have to give them their favorite meals, fish and tripe, gonna be some stinkiness going on but thats what I get for being soooooo BAD


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Aw, happy birthday to your crew! (And you know darn well you're an AWESOME mom, so shush!)


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bullies! Enjoy your stinky breakfast...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww!!! Happy birthday baby bullies! Hope they enjoy their "birthday" dinner tomorrow. Just make sure you hide all the calendars. Maybe they thought today was the 8th and they won't even KNOW you forgot! :wink:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Happy birthday to your 3 babies!!!!arty: ya know I never noticed that they have they same bday!!LOL. (are they littermates??)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you are a terrible mother and i'm afraid we will have to confiscate your dogs....i'm sure they will be fine with those of us who live in the southern region...

come on, robin...you're a great mom and one thing i know

DOGS CANNOT READ A CALENDAR.

given them stinky stuff and sing...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> you are a terrible mother and i'm afraid we will have to confiscate your dogs....i'm sure they will be fine with those of us who live in the southern region...



GREAT idea Re!!!LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Happy birthday to your 3 babies!!!!arty: ya know I never noticed that they have they same bday!!LOL. (are they littermates??)


Yes, they are from the same litter! Cayenne (garbage gut) I've had from the very beginning and rescued the siblings at different times.

Husband was none too happy with me for forgetting our children's birthdays, he knew it was sometime in August but leaves the important things to remember up to me to tell him. LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Bday to them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your 3 pups.
They will love celebrating their birthday no matter what day you celebrate it!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

A Very Happy Birthday to the 3 Bullie Babies!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy birthday to your pack! 
I'm a bad dogmom, too... Annie's birthday was today!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy birthday to them all! That was really convenient of you, to get dogs that all have the same birthday! Makes it a whole lot easier on the old memory!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your pups!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Happy birthday to them all


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't feel bad! At least it wasn't one of the kids birthdays haha or the hubby!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy birthday to your pack! You are a great dog mom....for sure!!! :0)


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> Happy birthday to your pack!
> I'm a bad dogmom, too... Annie's birthday was today!


I don't feel so bad then!

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes for the gang, they do have lots of friends.....
Dogs had a great breakfast, fish and eggs!:yuck::yuck: Tonight they will have tripe, boy am I in for a gassy night...LOLainkiller:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Cayenne, McKenzie and Leo! They live such wonderful lives with people who love them...what more could a dog ask for! But...we could (and will) ask for more pictures


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been smelling the stinkiest farts all night long as my DH and I were watching a movie along side the kids. I might have to have a fan on tonight to shoo the smell away!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your babies! 

It's ok, I'm a bad dog mom sometimes too. I've forgotten Sophie's birthday before but it results in her getting more stuff because I feel bad, ha.


----------



## garry (Jul 22, 2011)

Happy birthday to your doggies. I am sure they won't mind you giving them a proper treat one day late if it was too late for their actual birthday


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

They got spoiled after the fact; their favorite meals, bully sticks, new shampoo, frozen doggy ice cream, and lamb lung treats.


----------

